
Sarcasm Analysis Using Conversation Context - rbanffy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.07531
======
danielvf
"Internet Argument Corpus (IAC) is a publicly available corpus of online forum
conversations on a range of social and political topics, from gun control
debates, marijuana legalization, climate change, evolution, to name a few
(Walker et al. 2012). The corpus comes with annotations of different types of
social language categories such as agreement/disagreement (between a pair of
online posts), nastiness, and sarcasm. There are different version of IAC and
we use a specific subset of IAC in this research. Oraby et al. (2016) have
introduced Sarcasm Corpus V2, a subset of the Internet Argument Corpus V2,
which contain 9,400 posts labeled as sarcastic or non-sarcastic (balanced
dataset)."

~~~
camelCaseOfBeer
I wonder if there's a corpus labelling comments and posts based on the context
of, "/s". Because labelling a comment as sarcastic is a great indicator the
poster understands how sarcasm works.

------
satherx
A sarcasm detector. That's a real useful invention.

~~~
nhebb
This is the perfect response. I assume you're being sarcastic, but I can't
tell for certain. Even most humans have trouble detecting sarcasm in print -
would a sarcasm detector?

Since sarcasm is the biggest weakness of sentiment analysis, I don't have much
faith that sentiment analysis tools will produce truthful results when aimed
at social media.

~~~
perl4ever
"I assume you're being sarcastic, but I can't tell for certain"

What if the person you're responding to (for the sake of argument) really
doesn't know?

I mean, it can take some time to find out if an invention is truly useful.

So if we point it at that statement and demand a verdict, it's sort of an
undecidable problem.

------
kpgraham
Who is going to write the app? It is sorely needed.

------
wyldfire
The computers can save us from Poe's Law. ;)

~~~
wumms
"Without a winking smiley or other blatant display of humor, it is utterly
impossible to parody a Creationist in such a way that someone won't mistake
for the genuine article." \- Nathan Poe

------
aussieguy1234
If this becomes an app, I'll buy it

------
sehugg
Finally, visitors from Betelgeuse no longer have to rely on a human
interpreter.

------
tacone
Please use it to analyze this thread :)

------
digi_owl
Lets aim it at the LKML. ;)

------
ggm
sucking all the fun out of comment sections.

